# Merckx Selle Italia Max Flite saddle



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, I have a Merckx Max Flite saddle available for sale (among many other parts)....I know someone on this forum was looking for this saddle. Here is the link to listing and pics.

http://forums.serotta.com/showthread.php?t=77994

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddymerckx3/

Contact me directly if you want it.
Thanks,
EM3


----------

